# Simcoe



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Simcoe was good us after a few slow cold days . Fishing really turned on after the front . Our group brought 700 back . .


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that's awesome looks like you guys had some fun


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow talk about dream trip...that is something else awesome! 

You guys have a guide?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like a few 14 inch fish. Any larger?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

revpilot said:


> Simcoe was good us after a few slow cold days . Fishing really turned on after the front . Our group brought 700 back . .
> 
> View attachment 202604
> 
> ...


So happy for you guys!!! Your son looks pumped up.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice work, We are heading up Thursday what area did u guys fish ? What baits were good tx in advance


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well Kev, pumped yet, heck I am and I just have to read the reports !! Good catch Rev.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

We will be up Thursday thru Sunday also fishing out of Jackson point. Did you get to fish for the lakers ? We are hoping for one day to try for them.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

We fished Virgina Beach, its the only place I ever fish up there. We like to sight fish and its a great area for that. We were in 12ft of water. I caught 99% of my fish on a slabgrabber drain pipe with the hard bead taken off and a soft red anise oil egg put on. Also caught some on a small jigging rap with minnow.


----------



## hellrazer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice job!! We are heading up next Tuesday. Looking for any advice that you would be willing to share. We are a bunch of rookies on simcoe and have never fished it before. We have all the gear just looking for some first hand knowledge. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn , y'all are killing me . May hafta look at heading up with my dad . Been looking at options but that sounds fun.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

As far as hotels, license, etc., what is a trip like this running for a couple days?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

revpilot said:


> We fished Virgina Beach, its the only place I ever fish up there. We like to sight fish and its a great area for that. We were in 12ft of water. I caught 99% of my fish on a slabgrabber drain pipe with the hard bead taken off and a soft red anise oil egg put on. Also caught some on a small jigging rap with minnow.


 Thanks we are staying in pefferlaw launching out of the canal , Holmes point park or Virginia beach it's only a few minutes west. we all ordered drain pipes slab grabbers etc got tons of other stuff as well you guys drilled em good hope it's on for us we have 3 days to get em


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

mastercatman said:


> As far as hotels, license, etc., what is a trip like this running for a couple days?



We are renting a house for 250 a night with 6 of us staying so that's affordable the helmet I didn't have insurance on my sled I didn't have, baits, perch rods, etc is what's getting me otherwise with gas relatively cheap trip not bad at all. If you don't have an atv or sled you are better off fishing with a hut operator out of Beaverton, port bolster or gilford with the exchange rate being .70 on the dollar you can get set up in a heated shack with bait for 35 us funds per day


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job Rev ! Good luck to the next group going up. Been a few years since we been up - maybe next year.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Thanks we are staying in pefferlaw launching out of the canal , Holmes point park or Virginia beach it's only a few minutes west. we all ordered drain pipes slab grabbers etc got tons of other stuff as well you guys drilled em good hope it's on for us we have 3 days to get em
> View attachment 202639


I'm assuming your staying at the peninsula resort house on the river? Ive stayed their before and trailered over to Virgina beach and parked on the ice and fished out front of their. I'm always leary off running around duclos Point to get to Virgina Beach because of pressure cracks, I know their was some working over there the last few weeks, so watch out for that. If you decied to hit VIrgina Beach, *stay away* from where the ferry runs to the island, it was still running when we got there this past Friday, and someone went thru the ice in the ferry channel and didn't make it the nite before we got in. Be safe and have fun.

John the owner of Lakesimcoemessageboard.C O M is a wealth of info and always responds to IMs promptly. He posts on MS.com also.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the information! Have some friends interested, but gonna need passports. Will likely make this trip happen next year. Hopefully gas prices don't climb too much!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

revpilot said:


> I'm assuming your staying at the peninsula resort house on the river? Ive stayed their before and trailered over to Virgina beach and parked on the ice and fished out front of their. I'm always leary off running around duclos Point to get to Virgina Beach because of pressure cracks, I know their was some working over there the last few weeks, so watch out for that. If you decied to hit VIrgina Beach, *stay away* from where the ferry runs to the island, it was still running when we got there this past Friday, and someone went thru the ice in the ferry channel and didn't make it the nite before we got in. Be safe and have fun.
> 
> John the owner of Lakesimcoemessageboard.C O M is a wealth of info and always responds to IMs promptly. He posts on MS.com also.



Thank you, I have been watching both Simcoe boards, I read about he ferry and the crack shooting off Declos point. We actually rented a house off the Canal on the pefferlaw river. They have an ice ramp in the backyard, i don't know if it's safe or not so we will probably launch out of Holmes point park or Virginia beach, beaverton action has been good too. 

I picked up the PM, I appreciate it, I will give you a call when I'm on the road after work tomorow, been to busy at work and getting read to BS on the phone, the drive up with be good timing.


----------



## smittybob (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone heading up next week? Thinking about trying it.


----------



## smittybob (Feb 7, 2011)

No one?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

If I didn't just put 200 big perch in my freezer I would .......


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fished Simcoe a few years agoe on Cooks bay and limited out on perch while ice fishing. It is definetly worth a trip up there. Good luck to everyone going wish I was there.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wouldn't mind a trip up that way.


----------

